# Students' 'Kill List' Found On Bathroom Wall



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Students' 'Kill List' Found On Bathroom Wall
Ethnic Intimidation Investigated At Laredo Middle School

POSTED: 6:46 pm MST March 22, 2005
UPDATED: 7:14 am MST March 23, 2005

AURORA, Colo. -- Police in Aurora are investigating a case of ethnic intimidation at Laredo Middle School after students on Tuesday found an alleged "kill list" with the partial names or nicknames of 10 African-American students.


The list was found on the wall of the boys' bathroom at Laredo Middle School. 


The list also included ethnic slurs, Aurora police said. 

The list was found on a wall in the boy's bathroom, but it's similar to a written list that was left in the locker of an African-American student, Aurora police spokeswoman Kathleen Walsh said.

Investigators are in the process of reviewing security videotapes and have identified about 100 students who may have been in the bathroom at the time the list may have been written. The list was discovered just before 1 p.m.

Police and school officials will interview potential witnesses on Wednesday and additional police officers are patrolling the area on Wednesday.

Knowing that this is racially motivated has some parents and students worried about going to school.

"The parents just knowing someone is after their kids, that's just too real to think about," said mother Chrissie Thompson. "How are those young boys going to function ... knowing this? It's going to be hard. I don't know how they're going to do it."

"You try and teach kids not to grow up with hate crimes, but this is incredible -- towards one race," said father Dave O'Neill. "It's just incredible that these kids have the type of power to put this list on and they can take somebody's life and not think twice about it. It's just incredible, it's scary."

If you have information about the case, you are asked to call (303) 739-6798.


----------



## badogg88 (Dec 17, 2003)

When I was in high school, we had hit lists on the bathroom walls all the time. It doesn't necessarily mean it's going to happen. Nothing ever happened at my school at least. I guess I'm just not in that situation to believe that they're not going to be able to function because of a hit list on a bathroom wall. I think they'll be alright though.....but I guess you can never be too cautious.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

See at my high school there was a list like that, only it included students, teachers, administrators. FBI ended up getting called in because the kid fled the state after our local PD told him not to leave town. 

FBI found him about a month later in Texas. I don't remember what happened to him. He was so messed up. One of the kids on his hit list had his locker next to mine...I could have gotten hurt.

Another interesting fact: I used to live in Colorado when I was little, but had I still lived there through High School I would have gone to Columbine, I was a senior in 1999.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Yeah, school is definitely at a different level now as far as potential violence. Kids are so messed up.... Bullies don't help the situation either. If I was in school today, I would think twice (no, three times) before I decided to pick on someone. Each of these hit lists need to be taken seriously or your school could end up like Columbine or Red Lake (the recent shooting). Any administrator or Police Officer/Investigator that blows this off as "nothing to worry about" should be fired!


----------

